# Specials > Testing Ground >  How do I log back in.

## cuddlepop

Did something happen  in the general forum as I now no longer can log on
Password isn't recognised anymore.

Can anyone enlighten me please. :Smile:

----------


## floyed

Im the same i cant get into the general forum??? :Frown:

----------


## lyncraig

I seem to have the same problem as you cuddlepop, can no longer access the general forums???? ::

----------


## riggerboy

im the same, baffled someone please help

----------


## changilass

This has been posted in all the sections.

http://forum.caithness.org/announcement.php?f=25

----------


## huh

They've been closed. This forum is so weird. Topics disappear without explanation and now this.

----------


## Valerie Campbell

I have a sneaking suspicion that the forum is now permanently closed. Maybe I'm wrong, but I can't log in either. I saw earlier there were some 'issues.' Maybe people have just said things that have upset too many people and the mods have decided to close it down. Hope not, cos I enjoyed it most of the time.

----------


## cuddlepop

Glad I'm not alone .

We're  just going to have to go back to what we were doing before we got hooked.

Washing,cleaning,shopping,ironing etc...... ::

----------


## floyed

I hope the general forum isn't closed for good. Also i wonder if we will be told why its been closed, and how long it will be closed for??

----------


## badger

> This has been posted in all the sections.
> 
> http://forum.caithness.org/announcement.php?f=25


 
Wonder why it wasn't posted on the General section since this is the one that's been closed?  Or even on the Forums front page?

----------


## changilass

I don't suppose it could be posted in general as its shut down and not everyone that looks at the front pages come onto the forums, some bypass the front page altogether.

----------


## dandod

last few times i went into the general pages it has been flickering maybe they are doing maintenace work?

----------


## mr do dar

glad im not alone with this problem . i thought i was going to the org jail or something lol hopefully its not too long till its fixed

----------


## Sporran

> This has been posted in all the sections.
> 
> http://forum.caithness.org/announcement.php?f=25


Thanks for the link, changilass. Glad it's just a temporary closure of the General Forum!

----------


## northener

Now, now, people lets not get too excited!

Wouldn't make sense to just shut down the 'General' forum would it?

Surely if it was a problem with people posting unsuitable stuff, you'd have to bin all the sections or just bar said individual?

Otherwise all that would happen is the 'problems' would just migrate to another section.

Hope it gets sorted asap.

----------


## Errogie

Glad it's just not me this has caught out out and that it wasn't some unwitting technical incompetence on my part. But it makes you wonder what new and henious crime might have been committed by ones fellow users.

What boundaries of  bad taste and indecency have been breached? I'm never likely to be excommunicated by any church but this could be getting close to that experience and the feeling of dread, guilt and awful trepadation is beginning to feel just as enervating as a visit to the general message board.

Will there be an inquisition and a Fernie Fatwa against the perpetrator(s)?
Who knows, we await the outcome but perhaps the episode will lead to all sorts of tabloid recrimination and excitement in org land.

----------


## Rheghead

If it is temporary then why is there 'Never' in the last post column? ::

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Surely the presence of a member of staff could answer everyones questions, it is a community site so the community should be kept informed? Nobody is coming forward to answer? The general post made on all forums does not answer any questions.

----------


## Tubthumper

I'm paranoid. Was it me?

----------


## changilass

Maybe they are not in a position to explain just now, they may never be in a position, but I don't think they would have done it just for the fun of it, I assume it is something serious

----------


## lynne duncan

await with baited breath, a vivid imagination, part of daily routine is now missing,

----------


## mr do dar

i feel my right arms been chopped off i need the forum back . its my routine evey night .  :Frown:

----------


## bluelady

Im missing it already, please hurry and fix it Mr Fernie  :Smile:

----------


## Fran

There is a notice from Niall Fernie stating that the general forum has been temporarily closed due to some issues raised by posts in the general forum.
Under the forums click on to Biodiversity, at the top is announcement on general forum problems

----------


## huh

Yeah but it seems like overkill closing a whole section over a few posts.

----------


## anneoctober

What's going on? I took the decision to fight my "org" cravings - as family were home from Edinburgh. Raced to me pooter as soon as  and it says "Never"!! What did I do?  ::  ::

----------


## Bill Fernie

I am sorry that we have had to close the General Forum but a serious incident has occured relating to one of the people who look after the boards.
Whilst it does relate to posting in the General section the problem is that it has spilled over into the real world and caused fear and anxiety to someone who has absolutely no control over what happens on here.

The forum is as most of you know very busy these days and creates a huge amount of work in the form of emails, phone calls and pm's.  Emails and pm's are one thing and can be left in a queue to be dealt with but it has to be remebered that no one is doing this full time and it may be days or even weeks before they can all be answered.  We may from time to time decide not to reply in order to keep ahead of the flow.

Niall posted a message about the closure although as the General Forum is closed it could not appear there - the programme does not allow for it. The word "Never" relates to the fact that nothing has been posted and is design feature we have no control over.   

We are still looking at what actions we may need to take over the longer term to deal with the current situation.

Unfortunately it is likely that I will not divulge the full reasons behind the current problems.  I am hoping we can get things sorted out by the end of today.  

I would also ask that everyone resists adding postings not relvant to the sections to get round the closure of the general section.  I had considered keeping the whole board closed until we resolved all of the issues but decided to open most of it as I am aware how it is used by many people for much more than just general topics and is read by a great many more people than post into any of it.

Thanks to everyone for your support

----------


## DM07

> await with baited breath, a vivid imagination, part of daily routine is now missing,


The world has stop, people can now tell if they have an addiction to the ORG or not!
Very interesting goings on  :Smile:

----------


## Torvaig

Thank you for the explanation Bill; if someone's life is affected so seriously then we will just carry on with what topics are available. 

*I just hope it doesn't lead to needless and useless posts over what may have happened....*

Let's hope it all works out for the best for all concerned and we will just continue with the rest of the boards for now.

----------


## hotrod4

> Thank you for the explanation Bill; if someone's life is affected so seriously then we will just carry on with what topics are available. 
> 
> *I just hope it doesn't lead to needless and useless posts over what may have happened....*
> 
> Let's hope it all works out for the best for all concerned and we will just continue with the rest of the boards for now.


I agree, at least with an explanation it stops_"conspiracy theories"._
Hope that once rectified it doesnt become a topic for discussion and we end up back here again.
All the best to all the .org and all connected with it.

----------


## floyed

I hope things get sorted out soon im having withdrawl symptoms :Frown:

----------


## paris

Thank gawd for that, i really did think it was something I had done or said as some of my posts have been a bit personal right now but i need my org friends to get me through .  Its my release without being identified if you know what i mean.  Thank-you .   jan x

----------


## northener

Good luck with sorting it out Bill.

100% behind you.

----------


## scotty_mags

I don't usually post replies but I do read everything ont he Org, it keeps me in touch with my roots......I usually only go into General and I am really really missing the gos........hope it is not too long b4 it is back up & working..... ::

----------


## lynne duncan

hopefully hte issues surrounding the closure can be dealt with and we wish the general forum a safe return

----------


## NLP

I'm having withdrawals already.  :Frown:

----------


## Tubthumper

Bill, thanks for the explanation, and good luck with resolving the issues. Complain and bicker as we might, it's at times like this where we realise what a valuable resource the .org is, and how much fun its forum system really is. 
More power to your keyboard, and a heartfelt thankyou to all those who work away in the background.
Three cheers for the .org.

----------


## Lolabelle

HIP HIP HOORAY TO THE ORG!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Ricco

Thank you for the update, Bill.  It is a shame that vindictiveness has risen to the fore again.  I am sure that 99% of orgers are behind you and that they, like me, hope that the General forum will be up again soon.  Perhaps everyone can show some restraint, as Bill has requested?  Maybe we can PM each other and meet in the chat room... see you there.  :Grin:

----------


## Margaret M.

Thanks for all you and your folks do, Bill!  It may not feel like it at times but it is deeply appreciated.

----------


## Liz

The saying 'You never miss the water until the well runs dry' springs to mind!

Hope everything will be okay and to Bill, Neill, Colin & Co a huge thanks for all you do.

----------


## Cinders392

The other half and myself appreciate everything you moderators are all doing.
Thank you very much for all your hard work

----------


## Doolally

Isn't it always the same!! One or two idiots spoil it for the rest.

Looking forward to the forums opening again!!

----------

